
Intel 4004, the first CPU, is 40 years old today - 11031a
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/105029-intel-4004-the-first-cpu-is-40-years-old-today
======
ableal
_"Busicom actually owned the design of the 4004 and had exclusive rights to
its use, but eventually agreed to let Intel sell the chip commercially"_

That bit is not widely known.

Also, the article skips over the 8085 (a popular remake of the 8080), and does
not mention the original 8086. This was the full 16 bit version forerunner of
the 8-bit bus 8088.

------
drallison
This article should not be relied upon as it gets much of the history wrong.
The author should have consulted Wikipedia who gets it mostly right.

And for the record, the 4004 architecture was a distinctly different from the
architecture of the 8008 and 8080 processors.

